# Comparatif PB 500 vs Sony Vaio 650



## pat (11 Mars 2000)

Hello, suivez cette adresse pour lire un chouette comparatif entre le Powerbook G3 500 et le dernier gros Sony Vaio.
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2000/03/09/BU103801.DTL 

A+


----------

